# Thudding sound on rear suspension



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a B14 and I keep wondering what the hell is that thudding sound coming from the rear suspension...

It sounds like someone knocking on a big plastic drum...whenever i slow down i hear this low pitch knocking sound..checked out the rear shock mounts (accesible from trunk if you remove carpet lining) and they're all tightened


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

okay, i listened more carefully...whenever the car is in motion, or when slowing down, the thudding or clunking like somethings shaking inside something gets louder and faster


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a similar "thud" sound from my car. I think mine is my exhaust piping hitting something, but yours is probably something else.

Do you have any aftermarket stuff (exhaust, suspension, etc) in the rear? Usually wierd noises like that happen after installing aftermarket parts and not with stock setups... 

Throw a little brother, sister or cousin in the trunk, drive around and aske them to pinpoint where the sound is coming from. 

No? Well, just an idea.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> I have a similar "thud" sound from my car. I think mine is my exhaust piping hitting something


That's what mine was. The exhaust hitting the rear beam. I just got another exhaust pipe hanger and re-hung the exhaust higher. No more banging.


----------

